# yacht La Belle Simone



## coronatus242 (Feb 19, 2009)

Now named Lady Sarya.

Please help!

Has anyone ever seen or does anyone know of a deck plan/general arrangement of the famous yacht named La Belle Simone? 

She was built in Italy at Nuovi Cantieri Apuania in 1972. Back then she was built for and owned by William Levitt of Levittown fame.
Now she is named Lady Sarya.

Any help is very appreciated!!!

Thanks


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Welcome onboard, I can't help with your search for the plans....

I had never heard of William Levitt but a search on the net revealed an interesting man, and his housing project.

Part of his story is contained in his obituary.........https://www.nytimes.com/1994/01/29/obituaries/william-j-levitt-86-pioneer-of-suburbs-dies.html

Cheers Frank


----------



## coronatus242 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello

Thanks for replying.

Yes, he was definitely a colorful character. His yacht was quite exceptional at the time. I just wish there were more images of her interior from the era.

Cheers


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

*La Belle Simone*

If you google the name, gives quite a bit of info on her.


----------



## coronatus242 (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes of course, thank you. That's where I started.
Have you seen any plans?

Thanks again


----------



## woodinsight (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi Coronatus,
I'll check my archives and post a reply if I have some plans/layout
.
Regards,
Woodinsight


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Coronatus 242 and welcome to the site. Have you contacted the builders in Italy? Good luck.


----------



## coronatus242 (Feb 19, 2009)

That would be so awesome woodinsight!! I've looked for years and can't find anything. She's always been one of my favorites.....

If you want, you can email them to me. [email protected]


----------



## golapsk (1 mo ago)

It looks like she's on sale now for €14,000,000. At least Boats International says so. She's called Lady Sarya now because the previous owners changed her name. Maybe you can contact the seller and ask for the deck plan and the general arrangement. 
She's one of the legendary yachts, indeed built by Rinaldo Gastaldi. I would be so happy to at least rent this yacht for a couple of days if it would be possible. Unfortunately, I don't have more than €10 million to pay for her. 
So, I have to choose a more accessible but not less beautiful boat hire Ibiza. I love Ibiza and think of it as one of the best places on earth.


----------

